# Whirlpool Range Oven Temp Swing



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

depends on the thermometer being used, a regular oven thermometer it should stay within 5 degrees.


----------



## horrocks (Jul 12, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> depends on the thermometer being used, a regular oven thermometer it should stay within 5 degrees.


I am using a $30 Pyrex thermometer where you do not have to open the oven to read it. My swing is about +/- 30F


----------



## Jessidog (Jun 21, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> depends on the thermometer being used, a regular oven thermometer it should stay within 5 degrees.


I have an inexpensive thermometer that hangs from the oven rack so it can be read without opening the door. My oven also stays within 5 degrees, but no more than 10 degrees of the set temperature. I have a Kenmore, but I think it is a Whirlpool product.

David


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

far to much, you either have a bad sensor or a bad thermostat, depending on model.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds like burnt cookies to me:yes:

Mark


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

But I agree with hardware man on the sensor


----------



## horrocks (Jul 12, 2011)

I decided to call Whirlpool and ask them the question on the oven temp swing. As usual, I was disappointed in their help. Not a clue. No specification available. It would be nice to find a design engineer in the right department. I am sure there is a spec some place. Further, it would be neat if I could find a service manual which would provide voltage or resistance readings for various temperatures.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you haven't posted a model # but I'm just going to throw this out for reference. If you stove has a temp sensor and not a thermostat, the ohms readings for the sensor would be approx:


room temp 1000 ohms
300 degrees 1550 ohms
350 degrees 1650 ohms
400 degrees 1750 ohms


----------



## horrocks (Jul 12, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> you haven't posted a model # but I'm just going to throw this out for reference. If you stove has a temp sensor and not a thermostat, the ohms readings for the sensor would be approx:
> 
> 
> room temp 1000 ohms
> ...


Looks like it is linear. My model is GFE461LVB 0. If the temp sensor is okay, then it may be a hysteresis problem with the temp controller.


----------



## horrocks (Jul 12, 2011)

I obtained the technical service info for my range. The temperature adjustment instructions do not match that of the owners manual and do something different. I went into diagnostics and found that the oven sensor is measuring ambient temp at about 12-14 F low. I believe this reading is independent of the calibration adjust and not affected by such. This may be why I had to adjust the temp calibration the other day to a minus 30F. I believe even though the temp sensor may have drifted, it still may be working correctly as far as temp changes. Not sure though. So, at this point, if the temp differential should be less than +/- 30F then it still could be either the temp sensor or the control board. I would hate to buy a board at about $150 and find out no difference, but I might go for the $50 temp sensor.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

did you ohm the sensor?? If the sensor ohm out correctly then you need to replace the board.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I think you are over analyzing this. Here is how you check the temp of oven with a thermocouple probe type thermometer.
Preheat oven to 350 let it cycle 2 times
take temp reading at its high point then take temp reading a low point, do this twice.
average out the results: example oven cycles at high point of 360 low point 345 first reading
second reading 362 high 348 low add them all together for a total of 1415 degress divide by 4 = 353.75 degress. That would be dead on balls accurate. You should be able to recalibrate your electronic control + - 25 degrees. If its over 25 degrees off set temp then ohm out sensor with the measurements I posted before.


----------



## horrocks (Jul 12, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> I think you are over analyzing this. Here is how you check the temp of oven with a thermocouple probe type thermometer.
> Preheat oven to 350 let it cycle 2 times
> take temp reading at its high point then take temp reading a low point, do this twice.
> average out the results: example oven cycles at high point of 360 low point 345 first reading
> second reading 362 high 348 low add them all together for a total of 1415 degress divide by 4 = 353.75 degress. That would be dead on balls accurate. You should be able to recalibrate your electronic control + - 25 degrees. If its over 25 degrees off set temp then ohm out sensor with the measurements I posted before.


I will ohm out tomorrow. I can recalibrate +/- 30F and I know I can achieve the average temp to be at the set point, but, I want to know what temp variation is acceptable. My high to low is about 60F.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

60 degree swing is not acceptable you must have a bad sensor.


----------



## horrocks (Jul 12, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> 60 degree swing is not acceptable you must have a bad sensor.


I decided to order a new temp sensor and will ohm out both then it comes in.


----------



## horrocks (Jul 12, 2011)

Received and installed the new sensor. The old one measured about 1100 ohms at room temperature. With the new sensor I am still getting a total difference of 60F. Must be the control board unless +/- 30F is the spec.


----------



## horrocks (Jul 12, 2011)

Update. I ran the oven longer and further adjusted the calibration to try to center at 350F for the 350F setting. After it cycled a couple of times, I noticed that the differential temperature was tighter than before. Instead of 60F total swing, I got a 47F swing. I had to set the calibration at -25F to obtain the temperature match. I probably will live with this for a while and see how my wife likes it. At any rate, it should be running 25 degrees cooler than before. Less chance to burn the cookies.


----------



## scottk4sl (Dec 4, 2011)

*Erratic Temperatures*

Hello Hardwareman,

I have been following this thread and it is very interesting. It appears this fellow is using an electronic oven. I am not sure but mine is a manual type stove/oven combo.

I am experiencing some very erratic temperatures. Cookies are burning as one person stated earlier.  Whirlpool RF3020XPN is my model number.

Will your resistance readings in this thread correspond with readings for my temperature sensor?

I would like to give it a whirl as far as checking resistance readings with external thermometer readings to try to correct this problem.

Is there anything else in particular I need to look out for?

Thanks in advance for your professional assistance.

Regards,

Scott Lawrence


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

the ohms readings would be very similar no matter what sensor your oven has. I have found that very erratic temps swings come from a bad board rather than a bad sensor but by all means check the sensor first.


----------



## scottk4sl (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome man thanks a bunch. Will get back with ya within the next couple of days.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Another thing to keep in mind is; you have to let it preheat for 30min-ish. especially on todays electronic controlled ovens. the oven after preheat cycle [if so equipped] shuts off is *not* at temp indicated on display ie; 350*. this is done on purpose by manf' for bragging rights to accu temp control. seems counter intuitive but they say it's an engineering method for even heat. so any crictal baking like cakes/cookies or checking temps-preheat the 30min.


----------



## scottk4sl (Dec 4, 2011)

Jacques said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is; you have to let it preheat for 30min-ish. especially on todays electronic controlled ovens. the oven after preheat cycle [if so equipped] shuts off is *not* at temp indicated on display ie; 350*. this is done on purpose by manf' for bragging rights to accu temp control. seems counter intuitive but they say it's an engineering method for even heat. so any crictal baking like cakes/cookies or checking temps-preheat the 30min.


Hi Jacques,

Thanks for the info. This is an old manual type stove with dials etc. Does it still have to preheat 30 mins?

Scott


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

OK, hold the phone. I should have looked at your model#. You will have no sensor, you have a thermostat with a capillary tube. If your temps swing that much you will have to replace the thermostat.


----------



## scottk4sl (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome Hardwareman!!!

Thanks for the information. A thermostat should be easy to replace. Do you by chance have a part number for it? Actually a service manual would be awesome so I can take a look at the circuitry as well.

You folks are awesome. 

Many thanks!!!

Scott


----------

